# Places to see in the mountains



## Gerkin (Jul 8, 2010)

Is there any Eco tourist attractions up in the mountains over looking athens
That might be of interest other than just the national park areas?


----------



## hecate (Jul 12, 2010)

Gerkin said:


> Is there any Eco tourist attractions up in the mountains over looking athens
> That might be of interest other than just the national park areas?


No formal "attractions", but the Parnitha hiking trails are extensive and well-marked. Very under-utilized and absolutely nifty. If you're Greenish, check out the tree-plantings arranged by Skai TV - they take place frequently and you'll meet great folks (all ages) planting tiny saplings to thwart the developers who want to benefit from Athens many 'forest' fires.


----------



## Gerkin (Jul 8, 2010)

Cheers for the information

Its quite impossible to find out whats really available on the web in greece
other than the drinking holiday type breaks.. 

thanks again


----------



## hecate (Jul 12, 2010)

Gerkin said:


> Cheers for the information
> 
> Its quite impossible to find out whats really available on the web in greece
> other than the drinking holiday type breaks..
> ...


Anytime.
Actually a lot going on, but finding out always diffy. What are you interested in? And am confused - are you there or here? If here (GR), can give you some suggestions/contacts.
Cheers, Hec


----------



## Gerkin (Jul 8, 2010)

hecate said:


> Anytime.
> Actually a lot going on, but finding out always diffy. What are you interested in? And am confused - are you there or here? If here (GR), can give you some suggestions/contacts.
> Cheers, Hec


Im currently in the UK
Moving myself out in september to start a enviromental project
The reason i first came on here was because our landlord tobe died
So we were looking for an alternative venue.

Everything still very much in the air & the only thing i know is.
Were going because its cost so much already, when where & when.. well.. that is the question


----------



## expat914 (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm in Korinthos and would like to help out in an environmental project somewhere around here. Do you know of any?


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Gerkin - what about Koutouki Cave or the Penteli (ancient) Quarries? I love hiking in Lavreotiki as well, there are a lot of ancient sites sprinkled all over the whole region so a lot to see.


----------

